# Maybe I'm An Old Fogey



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

Hope I don't get jumped on too much here. We have an Outback 310tb and it has been good to us. I read a lot about so called china bomb tires. I have made in China tires and have put on around 5000 miles on them with no blowouts or tread wear. I tow 55mph to 60mph and sometimes run to 65 when safely passing a slower moving vehicle. Tires are rated for 65mph. Watch for curbs and other obstacles that could damage them. I read posts where guys are travelling 70 to 75mph or over and complain the tires are no good. I may get to where I am going an hour or so later than them but get there safe. I keep tires inflated and carry a portable filled air tank so before we leave a campsite I make sure tires on TV and TT are up to snuff. Also just came back through the BC Alberta Rockies and saw some awful overloaded and too much trailer for the tow vehicles pulling them. I drove tandem gravel truck for over 20 years and we had to know our weight limits so looking at TV and TT I can usually tell if someone is over and not safe on road. Nothing against half tons. They are nice vehicles. Ford ecoboost is a great truck but saw one on the road towing a fiver that should have been on a one ton. I cruise around different forums and so many ask will my truck tow this weight or size of camper or my truck will tow or carry anything. Towing and hauling is one thing. I could pull my Outback with my riding lawn tractor once I got it rolling. Stop----no, Safe----no. I am probably overkill with our one ton and Outback but maybe down the road we would like a fiver. One that will match our single rear wheels and match it safely. I want to see everybody be safe and enjoy there campers and holidays.

From an old fogey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't see any "Old Fogey" statements in your post.









Even if there were, we wouldn't "jump on you"....that's not how we roll on Outbackers.com. Other sites...YES.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Agree with all you have said. I must be an Old Fogey too! If you're ever down to the "Other" Vancouver stop by!







It never ceases to amaze me when all the other drivers pass me on the road yet I meet up with them at the rest stops. Slow down and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wrangler, I feel the same way. My old F150 was right at its limits with our 230RS. I just upgraded to an F350 for safety reasons and won't look back. Now I know if we get a bigger trailer, we won't have an issue with weights.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Sign me up as an old fogy too!!!

Walter


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm no old fogey, but I agree with what you have to say wrangler. I've logged thousands of miles on these "China bomb tires" without a single incident. American, Chinese, tires are going to fail occasionally. I too have been passed on the highway by other vehicles towing campers while I'm doing 65mph, the max trailer tire speed rating. Seems many others don't know or just don't care what the max speed rating is on a standard trailer tire.
I once saw a Ford Fusion towing what looked to be about a 23-25 foot travel trailer on I80/90 in Ohio. I did a double take, looked at my wife and said...what the "fudge"?! Seems to me if someone has to ask "can my vehicle tow this trailer?", the answer is likely "not without exceeding the payload capacity." If someone has to ask if their vehicle can tow a certain camper, then most likely they need a 3/4 or 1 ton truck or a lighter camper.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Not sure if I have Chinese tires or not, but I guess I'm an old fogey also. I usually don't go over 55-60 mph when towing unless to pass even slower "old fogeys".


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Guess I'm in the "Old Fogey" group too (even though I probably don't qualify by age). I set the cruise at about 63, stay in the right lane, take my time, and enjoy the scenery. And, yes, I have been passed by people pulling much larger trailers than mine, going a lot faster than I have been going. And that's even with the same truck as mine! I just shake my head, and wish them good luck.... (and am glad they made it past me safely!)

When not towing, I'm one of those who is usually 5 over the speed limit, so I _*DO*_ take it much more conservatively when towing. Just seems the smarter thing to do...


----------



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

It's great to hear all the good replies. Maybe I am not an old fogey. (does 69 yrs old qualify) Just want to enjoy my camping time and be safe. To me that's what it's all about.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I thought that was just common sense? Ok so I am 44, can I be an old Fogey too? I drive the same and haven't had any issues, Yet. Proper load, inflation, speed...Safe travels my friends.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Have to say that I was deathly afraid of towing anything when I started pulling our pop-up with our mini-van. It did serve to educate me though to the fact that there are such things as inadequate and marginal tow combos. I spent a lot to upgrade our tires to 15 inch, put on a Hensley Arrow, and eventually upgraded our tow vehicle to the Silverado we have today. I view this as a very safe combination that is well within limits. My wife didn't think so much about the purchases at the time, but her mind changed eventually. We came upon a wreck where someone in an Expedition had been (past tense) towing a 35 foot travel trailer. The truck was still right side up, but had significant damage to the driver's side. The trailer was toast. The tongue was actually bent downward at about a 45 degree angle and there was significant damage to the drivers side. It was also flipped onto the passenger side. I told my wife I didn't think the towing capabilities of the Expedition and the length/weight of the trailer made for a safe towing combo and they were likely going too fast, started to sway, and lost it. Thankfully, it appeared the trailer broke free from the hitch and spared the family. My wife appreciated my safety mindset (and purchases) after that.

That being said, I had a friend that was pulling a 30 footer with an older Pathfinder. I did my best to tell him the combo was unsafe, but his response was "but the manual says the truck will tow 5000 lbs!" Couldn't understand why he was reaching for the brake controller to stop sway every time a semi passed him. Thankfully, a tornado took the trailer before anything serious happened on the road.

I see what I would consider to be unsafe combos all the time now. All I can do is shake my head, say a prayer for them, and then move on.


----------

